
Ask HN: Subreddits like HN - HNLurker2
What are other subreddits: high signal to noise ratio, expertise people who write them, also being sensitive to reposts (just like the function of searching past).<p>Surprisingly there isn&#x27;t any good community on the subject of: Logic (Philosophy of mathematics) expect HN that talks about computer science which is the closest things to logic.
======
tlb
Philosophy of logic has an extremely low SNR in the real world. Millions of
pseudo-intellectuals think they've solved Russell's Paradox or found a flaw in
Gödel's incompleteness proof, while the number of legitimate new results these
days is very small.

So any community that could discuss it productively would have to be
invitation-only. The book "Exact Thinking in Demented Times" by Karl Sigmund
talks about how the Vienna Circle (where many of the seminal results
originated) had to carefully manage the guest list at their meetings.

For a field like logic where the important results are mature, it's probably
best to just read books.

~~~
HNLurker2
>Philosophy of logic has an extremely low SNR in the real world. Millions of
pseudo-intellectuals think they've solved Russell's Paradox or found a flaw in
Gödel's incompleteness proof, while the number of legitimate new results these
days is very small.

Spot on. Thank you for book recommendation. Hits close to home for me, because
I also am a pseudo intellectual sometimes.

